# Ross Banshee



## Glenn Rhein (Mar 20, 2019)

Any info on this bike would be  appreciated. What year? Approximate value?


----------



## EMG111 (Jul 24, 2022)

Is this bike still around?


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jul 25, 2022)

Long gone


----------

